

The “Mastering Emacs” eBook has been released - znpy
https://www.masteringemacs.org/order

======
dctoedt
The "look inside" link for _Mastering Emacs_ shows the complete table of
contents. I saw a few topics with which I wasn't familiar (e.g., text
expansion). I realized I could just search the available on-line documentation
for those topics, without buying the book. This is something I'm going to keep
in mind if I ever do an ebook for the Common Draft contract form book.

